# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe Noir Cigar Review - My best small cigar so far!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to add my voice to those who approve of this cigar. Mild hints of cocoa and nuts at the beginning and almost non-existent bitter taste in...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Cafe Noir Cigar Review - My best small cigar so far!


----------

